# Found newly hatched baby dove HELP!!



## StarlightDove (Apr 4, 2012)

I have been carefully watching 2 nesting doves, I was VERY carefull to not disturb them. Yesterday they hatched and they were being fed by there parents, there were 2 chicks. But then the next day the parents didn't come to feed the hatchlings! I found a dead dove later, i belive it was bitten by a cat. What should I do now!!  I think they are mourning doves, and I refuse to leave them to die. HELP!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

did you see a cat near their nest area? and is it obviouse the dead one is one of the parent birds?


----------



## StarlightDove (Apr 4, 2012)

We have many strays, and the parents havent been neer the chicks for about 5 hours!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StarlightDove said:


> We have many strays, and the parents havent been neer the chicks for about 5 hours!!


you are right to be worried if they did hatch just yesterday. the parent birds should be still sitting on them to keep them warm..if there is no one on them at this point.. do you want to take over their care? it is specialized and not easy.


----------



## StarlightDove (Apr 4, 2012)

I bet I could handle raising them. oh and I also have a pet green cheek conure, could she be any help?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Here is what you can do, maybe if you can go to an avian vet they will surely take care of them. If not for you to take care of them will be hard and can take you to the extremes of heartbreak. We will get you through this. Bring them inside put them on a heat pad so they can warm. Be sure to watch the temp. A Heating lamp will work but will heat up fast if your not careful.

Don't bring the squabs inside unless you are really sure the dove dead is the parent. When they are inside, you may want to hydrate them some how. Newly hatched birds get dehydrated quickly.Maybe a little peice of b read soked in water might work but I'm not sure.

Call an avian vet to get tips on how to feed the squabs and hydrate them. If you can get them to live to tomorrow, take a trip with them to a bird rehab. center they can take care of them and leave you without all the troubles.

And be warned it will be very, and I mean very difficult to take care of. And the pet bird you have may not be as much of a help as you think it is. The squabs require a special type of food for the fisrt few days of their lives.

This is the best that I can give you good luck & keep us updated!

Lucas


----------



## StarlightDove (Apr 4, 2012)

Mkay, I have gotten them inside I know the parents are dead they haven't come back, so I have some paper towels shredded and some cotton balls to make a nest. I dont have a heating pad but I have a bottle of warm water and I'm keeping them warm like that.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Do you have any way of keeping them hydrated?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StarlightDove said:


> I bet I could handle raising them. oh and I also have a pet green cheek conure, could she be any help?


no the pet bird needs to be kept away from any news birds..and hookbills do not mix with doves. 

here is a link to read and scroll down to feeding a baby dove.

http://www.diamonddove.info/bird13 Mourning.htm#When You Find a Fallen Baby Dove...


also where is your location in case you need a rehabber to help you out.


----------



## StarlightDove (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## StarlightDove (Apr 4, 2012)

I driped a bit of water on there beaks and they licked up it, is that a good sign?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

And becareful not to handle the squabs too much.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StarlightDove said:


> Mkay, I have gotten them inside I know the parents are dead they haven't come back, so I have some paper towels shredded and some cotton balls to make a nest. I dont have a heating pad but I have a bottle of warm water and I'm keeping them warm like that.


they need to be at least 90 to 95 degress warm.. you will be up all night replenishing their warmth... it is a must.

a vet as adivised would take over their care as they can not by law let you keep them...


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> they need to be at least 90 to 95 degress warm.. you will be up all night replenishing their warmth... it is a must.
> 
> a vet as adivised would take over their care as they can not by law let you keep them...


I agree. If they are not up to that temp. they cannot digest or the body cannot operate normally. Do you have any other way of warmth?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StarlightDove said:


> I driped a bit of water on there beaks and they licked up it, is that a good sign?


for now.. they can get aspirated if you do not know what you are doing.. which means the water can go down to their lungs... usually they do not take on water from the parent birds...but the H2o is in the milk they make from their own bodies and is with the crop milk. so this milk has to be subsitute in which we use kay-tee exact... please read the link and get prepaird or state your location so we can send you some rehabbers near you.. the babies should be warm before anything is given.

scroll down on the link to... When You Find a Fallen Baby Dove...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the link should get you though the night, and if you post your location we can send you to someone who can help. too much info at one time can get complicated ..so warmth.. some drops of water should be good for right now.


----------



## StarlightDove (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a heat lamp, will that do?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StarlightDove said:


> I have a heat lamp, will that do?


if that is all you have then yes.. if you have a thermometer and watch it so they do not get over heated then that would help you. WHERE IS YOUR LOCATION.?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> if that is all you have then yes.. if you have a thermometer and watch it so they do not get over heated then that would help you. WHERE IS YOUR LOCATION.?


 yes where is your location so we can give you someone so you can go right away in the morning so they don't die.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ok, Im getting off line now..so if you google search.. wildlife rehabbers and your state or town you can start calling them. I would recommend you do so. good luck.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

there is a video on youtube. if you check it out ASAP on how to feed baby pigeons with a bottle it may help you. (I used a small cleaned out medicine bottle with a rubber covering with a tiny hole poked out so they can stick their beaks in the hole)They will eat kaytee formula like a parrot but feeding baby doves it different form feeding parrots.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wonder what happend? would be nice to know after giving some pointers out. oh well.


----------

